# Best free sites for news and prices?



## jim47 (30 July 2008)

What's your fav free site for stock market news and prices?

Mines google finance. love the charts


----------



## ormond (30 July 2008)

*Re: best free sites*

jim47
Youl find a lot of good information on the investsmart site.
http://www.investsmart.com.au
Hope it helps.


----------



## James Austin (30 July 2008)

*current global market news
http://www.marketwatch.com/
excellent

james*


----------



## sam76 (30 July 2008)

James Austin said:


> *current global market news
> http://www.marketwatch.com/
> excellent
> 
> james*




yep, I'm a fan of marketwatch as well.

I also like like this.

http://tools.boerse-go.de/index-tool/#Scene_1

Minute updates from the US and Europe

some others:

http://www.econoday.com/

What economic data is coming out.

http://stockcharts.com/school/doku.php?id=chart_school

deciphering chart


----------



## Geffro77 (31 July 2008)

For Aussie Stockmarket News:

www.businessspectator.com.au

It's a good site with updates all day.

www.compareshares.com.au is pretty good too.


----------



## tommymac (1 August 2008)

Stockmarket news

www.aireview.com.au

Register to receive daily (or weekly if you prefer) emails on stockmarket and economy news.


----------



## The_Snowman (1 August 2008)

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/


----------



## ozymick (29 November 2009)

http://www.thebull.com.au/


----------



## marknz88 (29 November 2009)

stocknessmonster.com


----------



## globstarr (2 December 2009)

I like reading Intersuisse's Morning Notes on their homepage (sorry, I can't post links yet!)


----------



## matty77 (2 December 2009)

http://www.finnewsnetwork.com/Index.aspx

 is great


----------

